# FreshTech Automatic Jam & Jelly Maker



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Since I love to enable you all (and, I have to admit, love to be enabled), here's a new item that I bought late in the winter and have now started using. If you like to make jams and jellies, but don't want to make big batches, this might be for you. I've made jelly and jam for years, but it was never this easy. I've already made reduced sugar strawberry and blueberry jams, and have more to make today. With this appliance, you just put the pectin in the bottom of the pan, add crushed fruit, let it run until a beep is heard (4 minutes for jam), and then add the sugar and 1/2 tsp. butter (opt. but necessary to prevent foaming). In 17 more minutes, the jam is ready to be put into half-pint jars and then frozen, kept in the fridge for up to 3 weeks, or water bath canned. Love this!



Ball® FreshTECH Automatic Jam & Jelly Maker (by Jarden Home Brands)

I'll sign off now, as my mission to enable is (for now, anyway) complete.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmm.  It's not like I even eat much jams and jellies.  But could I make rhubarb jelly / jam in it?  Not strawberry-rhubarb -- just plain rhubarb.  You don't find that in stores.  I love rhubarb.  

I've got a weakness for small kitchen appliances.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So, Cindy, you are enabling me here. My husband loves to buy fresh fruit at the farmer's market and I can see this would be great for small batches of jam.

A couple of questions, since I haven't canned anything in years...

I used to have a big, old fashioned pressure cooker for canning. That got given away years ago. Do you think I would be able to can these in my Fagor 3-in-1 pressure cooker? I can imagine it would easily hold four small jars of jam.

If I was to go the water bath route (which I haven't done in ages), refresh my memory on what the process is? I have a big pot, could I do it in that?

We have a freezer so plenty of room to store in there but I like the idea of canning jams for Christmas presents at work and so on. There are some interesting recipes buried in the reviews at Amazon.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Check the owners manual for your bread making machine. My ZOJIRUSHI has a jam setting that is easy and fool proof.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NapCat said:


> Check the owners manual for your break making machine. My ZOJIRUSHI has a jam setting that is easy and fool proof.


Really? I have a Zo, I need to check this out. Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Darn! I had a reply to you, Leslie, and it's not showing up at all. I have no idea how I lost it, but it was fairly long, so I'll shorten it this time.

I don't think you can pressure can with an electric pressure cooker. I read several things in an effort to find out if it would work, but I ended up ordering a Fagor Duo 10-qt. Pressure Cooker/Canner (stovetop) so that I can pressure can food from our garden. I had to buy new stockpots for water bath canning because I now have an induction range (love, love, LOVE it!), and none of my stockpots were big enough, nor were they magnetic. As for the large pot that you haven it will probably work fine for water bath canning (jams, jellies, tomatoes, etc.) All you will need is enough depth to allow for a rack of some sort and to allow at least 1-2 inches of boiling water above the lids of the jars. 

I forgot that some bread machines have jam/jelly settings. I think my first one did, but I don't recall that feature on the one that I now have. I seldom use it because I love to bake bread the old-fashioned way so that the loaves turn out picture perfect. 

Good luck with whatever you choose to use to turn your husbands's farmer's market treasures into yummy jams and jellies. I have now made blueberry, strawberry, and dark sweet cherry jams. This weekend, more strawberry and blueberry jams are on my schedule, as well as pepper jelly and peach jam. As for the recipes I've been using, I've chosen the reduced sugar versions, and my family thinks that they are perfect, and that higher sugar content wouldn't be as good. 

Cindy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for that nice long answer, Cindy! I dug out the recipe book for the bread machine and sure enough, it can make jam. So I think I will give that a try. As for a boiling water bath, I realized I can use the lobster pot--that's very tall so I'll have plenty of water over the jars. I used to have a jar lifter...I wonder where that has gotten to. Hmmm...

I found one recipe (online) for banana jam in the bread maker. Good for using up ripe bananas, I guess. But who has ever heard of banana jam??


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

One thing about the FreshTech is that it is a whole lot faster than the bread machine, which takes 1 hr 20 min.

I have been reading up on canning but now I am thinking about just putting the jars in the freezer. We have a great big freezer with plenty of room, might be easier for storage.

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I had a feeling you would have a lobster pot around, Leslie. I know that I would if I were fortunate enough to live where you live.   

I thought more about the jam/jelly function on the bread machine, and wonder what you would do to prevent foaming and boilovers. Maybe the long cooking time produces less foam. I know that my cherry jam got a bit foamy while it was cooking, and I added the 1/2 tsp. butter at the start, as was recommended. 

Have fun with your fresh fruit. (That sounds weird, but you get my drift.)  

Cindy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What kind of pectin do you use, Cindy?

There was a big sale on blueberries at the grocery store: $1.50 per pint pkg so I stocked up. I also bought a dozen canning jars, sugar, and lemons. I think this will be this afternoon's cooking adventure.

My only concern is the Zo cookbook says to use 2 cups of fruit and the Sure-Jell recipe says to use 5. I hope the bread machine can handle that. I think it should be able to. It makes two lb. loaves of bread. I suspect that the recipe in the book uses such a small amount because they don't tell you to can it, just spoon into a bowl and serve right away.

After thinking some more about banana jam, I remembered that banana baby food was always my favorite (when the children were babies and I'd try their food). So it probably tastes something like that.

L


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I never made any jam but am thinking now since I moved in N. California.  All kind of fruit grow in this area. There was lot of good info on this thread. Thanks to you all. I wonder why do you need to add pectin. That is what glues the cell walls of plants in nature...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

What a great price on blueberries! The pectin that i am using is by Ball. and it's powdered. I buy it in a small jar, a d it is calles Ball Classic Pectin.

Here's how I make my blueberry jam in the jam and jelly maker.

3 1/4 c. crushed blueberries. (1 lb. 12 oz. by weight)
3 tablespoons Ball Classic pectin (powdered and in a plastic jar)
1/2 tsp. butter or margarine (optional, but it seems to really help prevent foaming)
2 c. sugar

I distribute the pectin evenly over the bottom of the pan, and then I spoon the blueberries evenly over the pectin and I add the butter. I start the machine, and after 4 minutes it beeps to tell me to add the sugar. Once I have done that. I put the lid on, and the jam cooks for 17 more minutes.  During that time, I prepare the jars, lids, bands, and get the water bath going. (I keep the jars in the water bath can er until I'm ready for them.)
When the jam is finished, I fill the jars (leaving 1/4" headspace), wipe the rims, out the lids and bands on (not s dewed on as tight as humanly possible , and then put them in the pot on a rack. Be sure you have at least 1-2" of water over the tops of the jars. Bring the water to a boil, cover, and process for 10 minutes. When the time is up, turn off the heat under the pot, and let the jars stand in the bit water for 5 minutes. Remove jars, and let cool. If lids don't seal, refrigerate the jar. 

This makes 4 8-oz. jars of jam. As it turns out, blueberry, strawberry, and cherry recipes have all take. 1 lb. 12 oz. of crushed fruit. The only difference with the cherry is that the recipe calls for 3 tablespoons of bottles lemon juice to be added with the fruit. I always have lots of lemons on hand, so I used fresh juice, strained to eliminate any pulp.

I realize this is more information than you asked for, Leslie, but I thought it might help you out. I was pretty rusty about water bath canning times because it's been quite a few years since I have canned.
Jelly times are a bit different,  but I haven't made any yet to know the specifics.

Cindy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I never made any jam but am thinking now since I moved in N. California. All kind of fruit grow in this area. There was lot of good info on this thread. Thanks to you all. I wonder why do you need to add pectin. That is what glues the cell walls of plants in nature...


With most jam and jelly recipes, you need added pectin in order for the product to set up properly. A few fruits have enough pectin to do the job without adding more, but it's an added guarantee that you won't waste your time and your fruit in the event that there's too little pectin. (I know that grapes and gooseberries have lots of pectin naturally.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy, it's not more information, it's great. Thank you!

I looked for the Ball pectin but all they had at the store was Sure-Jell. Nothing at the hardware store. The hardware store used to be the source of all things for canning but today they only had a few boxes of jars--no wide mouth funnels, no lifting tongs. Oh well.

I wonder if 3 Tbsp. of Ball classic pectin is the same as 3 Tbsp. of Sure-Jell? On the Sure-Jell insert they say that pectins are not interchangeable but that might be because they want you to buy their brand! 

It sounds like with the bread machine or your electric jam maker the way to go is for a small batch (4 jars) vs. cooking everything all at once.

One recipe I read said you can just put the hot jam into the hot jars, cover with lids and rings and turn upside down to seal (no water bath) but I don't know, that seems a little iffy to me. Even if you are scrupulous about sterilizing, leaving out that last step to kill any extra bacteria seems worrisome.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy, do you crush your fruit in a food processor or by hand with a masher?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie. I think merely inverting the jars is a bit iffy, too. That method, as well as sealing the jars with paraffin, seems to be no longer considered safe. People used those ways for years  with seemingly no problems, but maybe any illnesses resulting from improperly preserved foods were attritibuted to other causes. I like to play it on the safe side, myself. (I recently discovered that my best friend  who is a wonderful cook, doesn't process to store that she cans. She just hot packs them. Yikes! I am really hesitant to eat anything that she fixes during the "off season" that contains tomatoes. I tried once to very tactfully suggest that hot packing isn't safe any more, due in part to today's tomatoes having a variety of levels i
of acidity, but she disagreed with me.

As for the pectin, my feeling is that they are interchangeable as long as you don't substitute liquid for powdered or vice versa. I bet the admonition against using another brand is only a marketing ploy. I hope you can find the supplies that you need. I live in a very small town (1,200 in a good year), but I have been able to find what I need. Even our Dollar General store carries jars, lifters, etc. I prefer to buy jars in a neighboring large town/small city because the prices are lower and the pectin has a longer freshness date due to turnover.

By the way  I bought my first jar of Ball Classic pectin from Amazon.com. With Prime, I had it in a couple of days. I would be more than willing to send you some if you can't do d what you need.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have the one dozen 8 oz jars in the dishwasher getting washed. First step!

Cindy, I am going to use your recipe although I think I will add 1 Tbsp. of lemon juice since many of the blueberry jam recipes I have read include lemon juice (and often lemon zest).

I'll go with the water bath for canning--not so tough, especially just for four or five jars.

Thanks for the offer of pectin, but I can order from Amazon, too. I am actually curious about Pomona's Pectin: http://www.pomonapectin.com/ Apparently they sell it at Whole Foods but I didn't feel like driving downtown on my earlier shopping expedition. The store is very close to the Free Clinic where I work on Mon and Thurs. There are a few employees who go up to Whole Foods every day to buy salads for lunch. I'll ask one of them to search out some Pomona's Pectin...that might be the experiment for next weekend.

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie, I forgot to answer your question about mashing the fruit. I used a potato masher, and mashed them in a single layer. Sometimes I use my food processor (for freezer strawberry jam in past years). I think the food processor adds some air to the mashed fruit, and I didn't want that this time. I may try my food processor of the next batches since it's considerbly faster than hand mashing.

Sounds like you're well on your way to making some jam. Let me know how it turns out.

Cindy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, Cindy. I just mashed up the blueberries with a potato masher...seemed easier than hauling out the FP. Three pints of blueberries came out to *exactly* 1 lb 12 oz of fruit. Perfect! I mixed 3 Tbsp. pectin with the sugar, added lemon juice and zest to the blueberries, and stirred everything up, then turned on the bread machine. I have a big pot and rack for the jars...can't wait to see how this turns out. Fun for a Saturday afternoon!

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Keep me posted. I'm getting ready to make some, too. Megan wants strawberry shortcake  so I guess I'd better put back a few. Making blueberry jam first, and will make he shortcake while he jam processes. I have a feeling it's going to smell wonderful in my kitche (and yours) this afternoon.

Cindy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It was very runny when it finished cooking in the bread machine. I put the stuff in jars...I had four full jars and one that was about 3/4 full. The full jars went into the boiling water bath for 10 minutes and the lids sealed. The 3/4 jar went into the fridge for more immediate consumption. We'll see if it gels over the next 24 hours. I still have plenty of blueberries for another batch but I am debating about driving to Whole Foods for some Pomona Pectin to try this time...people are raving about that stuff on Amazon.

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Mine is pretty runny when it goes into the jars. There could be something about the difference in timing between the appliance that I'm using and the bread machine, but I doubt it. I'll have to look into the Pomona pectin. Whole Foods is 100 miles from me in either direction, but at least one of them is near my daughter's apartment. I hope your jam sets up.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Mine is pretty runny when it goes into the jars. There could be something a out the difference in timing between the appliance that I'm using and the bread machine, but I doubt it. I'll have to look into the Pomona pectin. Whole Foods is 100 miles from me in either direction, but at least one of them is near my daughter's apartment. I hope your jam sets up.


Here is Pomona's website:

http://www.pomonapectin.com/

and you can order it from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Pomonas-Universal-Pectin-1-Ounce-Container/dp/B001IZICO2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have just returned from vacation (and no internet) to find this timely thread. *Leslie*, I just use a large stock pot for the water bath when I can my jam. A year or so ago I bought this book 

I gave my Zo to my DIL...can't remember if had a jam setting, but I never used it if it did.

*Sandpiper*, Food in Jars has a recipe for plain rhubarb jam.

This jam/jelly maker looks interesting, but I don't need another small appliance! Hmmm.....Does it also make fruit butter?

Food in Jars recommends using Pomona pectin if you are reducing the amount of sugar.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information about the Pomona pectin, Leslie. I will get some, and then will put it through its paces.

Did your blueberry jam thicken properly, Leslie? All of mine thickened after they cooled completely. If yours didn't, at least you have some great blueberry syrup for pancakes and waffles. 

I don't think the FreshTech can be used to make fruit butters, although I'm not 100% sure. (I've been searching the Internet for info about this, but have found none so far.) The reason that I doubt the appliance can be used for butters is that butters need to be cooked low and slow in order for them to thicken properly. (At least, all of the fruit butters that I've made have required several hours' to get to the "butter" consistency.) If I find out definitively, I'll post the information.

Cindy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy, yes it appears that the blueberry jam jelled perfectly. My husband had some on toast for breakfast and said it was very good.

I went down to Whole Foods and bought two boxes of Pomona Pectin @ $4.99 each. Six boxes for $23.89 (Amazon's price) is a good deal. 

Peaches were on sale at Whole Foods: $1.99/lb, so I bought some. I think I'll try to make blueberry-peach jam today.

I love this idea of small batch canning. 

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandpiper, Pomona's Pectin also has a Rhubarb Jam recipe:

http://www.pomonapectin.com/recipes/rhubarb-jam/

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The jam turned out to be blueberry-nectarine because the peaches are not ripe, but we did have two very ripe nectarines in the fruit bowl. I used two pints of blueberries and two nectarines. Yesterday I used 3 pints of blueberries so I am assuming nectarines are about equivalent to a pint of blueberries. Various sources suggest about 2/3 to 3/4 blueberries to 1/4-1/3 of the other fruit.

Then...1/2 tsp butter, 1/4 c lemon juice, 2 tsp calcium water, 2 tsp Pomona's pectin, 2 cups sugar.

Everything is cooking in the bread machine, jars are in the pot of hot water...we be jamming, as they say! 

My husband tells me we area going to have a bumper crop of blackberries this year. Guess where they'll be going!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I also bought the Pomona's Cookbook because, hey, I never do anything halfway! LOL. There is a recipe for BLUBARB jam!! Unfortunately, this will have to wait until next summer because the last of our rhubarb was used last weekend. 



L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Blueberry-Nectarine jam is in the hot water bath, bubbling away. This stuff smelled delicious when I put it into the jars. I filled five 8 oz jars exactly. I have high hopes that it will be wonderful.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It turns out that Allison Carroll Duffy lives right here in Maine. Here she is on TV making Honeyed Strawberry Rhubarb jam which looks delicious.

http://www.canningcraft.com/?p=2682

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I bet your kitchen smells wonderful! I agree with you about small batch canning. It had never occurred to me before I bought my jam and jelly maker. I, like you, never do anything halfway (if cleaning my house doesn't count). I now have two new stockpots and a new Fagor Duo 10-qt. stovetop pressure cooker/canner (arriving tomorrow), all induction ready. Sure hope the garden produces as much produce as I think I will have.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My husband looked at the 9 jars on the shelf and said, "So, has the cost gotten down to $15/jar yet?" I bit my tongue but I felt like saying, "You should be glad I am using the bread machine and didn't go out and buy a $75 electric jam cooker!" LOL.

I stopped at Bed, Bath, and Beyond while I was out today and bought another dozen jars, plus the kit with the jar lifter and wide mouth funnel, since the ones I used to have are either buried in the loft or long gone. If they had had an electric jam cooker for sale I am sure I would've been sorely tempted.... But now, having done two batches in the bread machine, it works just fine. Plus, it's good to be using it for something since I haven't baked bread in ages.

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I stopped at Bed, Bath, and Beyond while I was out today and bought another dozen jars, plus the kit with the jar lifter and wide mouth funnel, since the ones I used to have are either buried in the loft or long gone. If they had had an electric jam cooker for sale I am sure I would've been sorely tempted.... But now, having done two batches in the bread machine, it works just fine. Plus, it's good to be using it for something since I haven't baked bread in ages.
> 
> L


Sadly I gave my Zo to my DIL because I had not used it in years since I changed to making no knead bread. *Sigh* I could be using it for jam. The pineapple jalapeno jam I made last year flew off the shelves.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Sadly I gave my Zo to my DIL because I had not used it in years since I changed to making no knead bread. *Sigh* I could be using it for jam. The pineapple jalapeno jam I made last year flew off the shelves.


That gives you an excuse to buy a FreshTech jam and jelly maker.  Or, you could ask your DIL if she is using the bread machine. If not, maybe you could take it back. We trade things back and forth in my family all the time.

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> That gives you an excuse to buy a FreshTech jam and jelly maker.  Or, you could ask your DIL if she is using the bread machine. If not, maybe you could take it back. We trade things back and forth in my family all the time.
> 
> L


I may ask for the Zo back. I will see my DIL when we travel to (the other) Portland this weekend. We will make another trip in September, so I could just "borrow" it and take it back in September. Did I tell you I am a grandma...again? Our son and his partner have adopted Henry Leo, who is 10 days old today. On 9/12 another grandchild is due. That will make 3 grandchildren in one year. So far 2 boys....do you think we can buy a girl?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I may ask for the Zo back. I will see my DIL when we travel to (the other) Portland this weekend. We will make another trip in September, so I could just "borrow" it and take it back in September. Did I tell you I am a grandma...again? Our son and his partner have adopted Henry Leo, who is 10 days old today. On 9/12 another grandchild is due. That will make 3 grandchildren in one year. So far 2 boys....do you think we can buy a girl?


Congratulations, Jane! Three babies in one year...wow! Your knitting needles must be busy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We broke open a jar of blueberry-nectarine jam this morning--this was the batch made with Pomona's pectin. It was jelled perfectly and tasted delicious.

My peaches are ripe so I think I am going to leave work a little early today, buy some cherries and make this:

*All-Fruit Cherry-Peach Jam Ingredients*

1 pound fully ripe peaches
1 pound sweet cherries
1/4 cup lemon juice
4 teaspoons calcium water
1 cup unsweetened apple juice concentrate
3 teaspoons Pomona's pectin powder

All-Fruit Cherry-Peach Jam Directions

1. Wash your jars, lids, and bands. Place jars in canner, fill canner 2/3 full with water, bring canner to a rolling boil, and boil jars for 10 minutes to sterilize them. (Add 1 extra minute of sterilizing time for every 1000 feet above sea level.) Reduce heat and allow jars to remain in hot canner water until ready to use. Place lids in water in a small sauce pan, heat to a low simmer, and hold until ready to use.

2. Peel and remove pits from peaches, and then mash the peaches in a large bowl. Set aside.

3. Rinse cherries, remove stems, slice in half and remove pits, and then chop the cherries-by hand with a chef's knife or with a food processor.

4. Combine the mashed peaches and the chopped cherries and mix well. Measure 3 cups of the fruit mixture (saving any extra for another use), and combine the measured quantity in a saucepan with lemon juice and calcium water. Mix well.

5. In a separate pan, bring apple juice concentrate to a boil. Pour hot juice concentrate into a blender or food processor, and then add pectin powder. Vent the lid and blend for 1 to 2 minutes, stopping to scrape down sides with a rubber spatula as needed, until powder is thoroughly dissolved. Set aside.

6. Bring cherry-peach mixture to a full boil over high heat, and then slowly add the pectin-juice concentrate mixture, stirring constantly. Continue to cook and stir jam for 1 minute as the jam comes back up to a boil. Once the jam returns to a full boil, remove it from the heat.

7. Can Your Jam: Remove jars from canner and ladle jam into hot jars, leaving 1/4 inch of headspace. Remove trapped air bubbles, wipe rims with a damp cloth, put on lids and screw bands, and tighten to fingertip tight. Lower filled jars into canner, ensuring jars are not touching each other and are covered with at least 1 to 2 inches of water. Place lid on canner, return to a rolling boil, and process for 10 minutes. (Add 1 extra minute of processing time for every 1000 feet above sea level). Turn off heat and allow canner to sit untouched for 5 minutes, then remove jars and allow to cool undisturbed for 12 to 24 hours. Confirm that jars have sealed, then store properly.

~~

I have to find out where I can get some unsweetened apple juice concentrate.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

That sounds delicious, Leslie! I don't know that I've seen any apple juice concentrate in any store. I don't know why you couldn't mix peaches and cherries to make a jam without the apple juice concentrate. I would like to make some more cherry jam out of my dark, sweet cherries, but a.) cherries are really expensive, and b.) my hands look like I've committed multiple murders after I pit a lot of cherries. I have lots of fresh, ripe peaches, so I may make peach jam. Good luck finding your concentrate. If you find it, I'd like to know where, although I doubt that we have many of the same grocery stores around here that you have out there.

Cindy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> That sounds delicious, Leslie! I don't know that I've seen any apple juice concentrate in any store. I don't know why you couldn't mix peaches and cherries to make a jam without the apple juice concentrate. I would like to make some more cherry jam out of my dark, sweet cherries, but a.) cherries are really expensive, and b.) my hands look like I've committed multiple murders after I pit a lot of cherries. I have lots of fresh, ripe peaches, so I may make peach jam. Good luck finding your concentrate. If you find it, I'd like to know where, although I doubt that we have many of the same grocery stores around here that you have out there.
> 
> Cindy


I agree, cherries are expensive but I only need a pound--they were $5.99 at the store the other day. I think I can afford that!

I wrote to the cookbook author, Allison, to ask about a source of unsweetened apple juice concentrate. I'll report back. The whole point of this recipe is that it has zero sugar in it.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, now I feel dumb...LOL.

Unsweetened apple juice concentrate is the frozen stuff you use to make juice! Like, DUH! But then, I never make frozen juice so I didn't think of this--that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! Allison said that many frozen juice concentrates have sugar but not apple--although she did say to read the label and make sure.

Now we know.

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Okay, now I feel dumb...LOL.
> 
> Unsweetened apple juice concentrate is the frozen stuff you use to make juice! Like, DUH! But then, I never make frozen juice so I didn't think of this--that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! Allison said that many frozen juice concentrates have sugar but not apple--although she did say to read the label and make sure.
> 
> ...


I thought of that, but then figured that frozen apple juice concentrate had as much sugar as most other frozen juice concentrates. I don't think I've ever bought frozen apple juice concentrate. Your recipe sounds delicious, though, so I may have to buy some.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh good. That's the first thought that popped into my mind when I read apple juice concentrate. Growing up that's how we made many of our juices.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I left work early to enjoy this beautiful summer day and bottle up a little bit of it, which I will enjoy this winter!

My cherry/peach jam is simmering in the bread machine and boy does it smell good. Yum! When I went to the store, cherries were on sale for $2.49/lb. What a deal! 

I came home and started pitting the cherries. Good thing I was wearing an old, red tee-shirt because before long, I discovered I was covered in juice. I figured out that if you put a folded paper towel on the cutting board, and smash the cherries on that, it cuts down on the juice splattering.

For this recipe, I used three peaches and just under a pound of cherries. I also added 1/2 tsp. butter. I'll report back with the number of jars that result.

If you use the Pomona's pectin, make sure to follow the step to blend it in the food processor with the hot apple juice concentrate. I tried putting a little bit in the pan, thinking I could whisk it by hand. Big mistake. It needs the power of the FP. When it was finished, it looked a bit like wallpaper paste.

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie, do you suppose I could make this using Ball's Pectin for Low and No Sugar Recipes? I have a canister of that on hand, and would love to use it instead of buying some more pectin. I know this recipe would b too large for my automatic jam and jelly maker unless I make half a recipe. I'll be watching for your post about how many jars this made. I DO have a breadmaker, so I suppose I could haul it out if yours handled the recipe well.

Cindy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Leslie, do you suppose I could make this using Ball's Pectin for Low and No Sugar Recipes? I have a canister of that on hand, and would love to use it instead of buying some more pectin. I know this recipe would b too large for my automatic jam and jelly maker unless I make half a recipe. I'll be watching for your post about how many jars this made. I DO have a breadmaker, so I suppose I could haul it out if yours handled the recipe well.
> 
> Cindy


The recipe came out to 3 jars full, plus a 4th jar that was almost full (about 3/4) but not quite. That was sort of annoying, actually. I measured everything and had exactly 3 cups of mashed/chopped fruit per the recipe. I think next time I'll be a little more generous in my measuring so I can eke out a 4th jar. I mean, it's fine to have something in the refrigerator to enjoy *right now* but the whole point is to have something to enjoy later. Plus, all that work for 3 jars just doesn't seem enough. I want 4 or 5.

Okay, about the pectin. From what I have read, pectin needs something to activate it, which is usually a combination of sugar and acid (usually lemon juice). Traditional pectin requires ridiculous amounts of sugar--like 8 cups for 4 cups of fruit. Low sugar pectin is just that...low sugar. But my understanding is that some sugar is still required.

For Pomona's pectin the activator is calcium, in the calcium water, which is why they have recipes with no sugar or alternative sources of sugar, such as agave, apple juice concentrate, and maple syrup that can be used. These add sweet flavor but they aren't needed for the pectin.

To modify this recipe for your jam cooker and use the pectin you have, you'll probably need to figure out what the sugarectin ratio is and go from there. Can you make jams that are absolutely sugar free? If so, maybe you can modify one of those recipes to use cherries and peaches. If not, then add a little sugar.

The Pomona's site does give instructions for how to adapt their recipes to work in an electric jam maker or bread machine, which is what I did today--basically mix up the fruit, lemon juice, and calcium water and then add the blended apple juice conc/pectin mixture, stir, turn on machine. I know with your machine you are supposed to add the pectin first. You might need to figure out how to handle that step.

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information, Leslie. I agree about wanting to get at least 4 jars out of a recipe. I'll look at my pectin to see if it works with no sugar. If no, I'll order some Pomona pectin. 

Cindy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Hi, Leslie. Just wondering how your peach/cherry jam turned out. I thought I'd get your opinion before I decide what kinds of jams to make today.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Hi, Leslie. Just wondering how your peach/cherry jam turned out. I thought I'd get your opinion before I decide what kinds of jams to make today.


The jam is delicious. Not doubt about that. But like I said, next time I will be a bit more generous with the cherries to make the batch produce four jars in all.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Strawberries were on sale at the grocery store today--$1.88/lb--so I bought two pounds and have a batch of strawberry jam cooking in the bread machine. Like the jam last week, this doesn't have any sugar. The sweetener is one cup of white grape juice concentrate. I mashed up the strawberries, added 2 tsp. calcium water and dumped in the bread machine. Then I brought the grape juice to a boil, put in the food processor, added 2 tsp. of Pomona Pectin, whirred it for 2 minutes, and then stirred in with the strawberries. Everything is cooking now. I'll report back how many jars I end up with.

The only annoying part is washing the FP afterwards. The pectin/juice mixture has a texture like wallpaper paste, is very sticky, and seems to get on every surface of the bowl, cover, and so on.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This batch ended up with five jars. It is sort of strange looking--the strawberries floated to the top and there is jelly at the bottom in some (not all) of the jars. This won't be winning a prize at the county fair but let's hope it tastes good!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So today I am actually using the bread machine to make bread--what a concept! I am trying a King Arthur mix for gluten-free bread to give me sister. She has been gluten-free for almost a year now but hasn't tried any bread baking. We'll see how this comes out.

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am in Portland with my DIL. I am borrowing back my Zo and taking it back to WA tomorrow to try the jam cycle. Hopefully I will find some Pomona 's Pectin today. By the weekend I should have some jam.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> So today I am actually using the bread machine to make bread--what a concept! I am trying a King Arthur mix for gluten-free bread to give me sister. She has been gluten-free for almost a year now but hasn't tried any bread baking. We'll see how this comes out.
> 
> L


"To give to me sister"? LOL. International Talk Like a Pirate Day is still a month away!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I am in Portland with my DIL. I am borrowing back my Zo and taking it back to WA tomorrow to try the jam cycle. Hopefully I will find some Pomona 's Pectin today. By the weekend I should have some jam.


Have fun! There are recipes at the Pomona Pectin site. I am going to be trying this one this weekend, as my husband assures me we will have enough blackberries to make a batch.

http://hitchhikingtoheaven.com/2010/07/blackberry-lime-jam-with-pomonas-pectin.html

Now the question is, do I de-seed some or all of the blackberries? If I can find my ancient food mill, I probably will.

Jane--of the three recipes I have done with the Pomona's pectin, the blueberry nectarine was the easiest. The two with the fruit juice concentrate were a nuisance, only because mixing up the juice and pectin in the FP was messy. But it wasn't a killer step and it is a good way to cut down completely on sugar if you are trying to eat less of that sweetener.

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> "To give to me sister"? LOL. International Talk Like a Pirate Day is still a month away!


Arghh! Maybe it's American Talk Like a Pirate Day today. 

Cindy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

or at least KB Moderators' Talk Like a Pirate Day?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> or at least KB Moderators' Talk Like a Pirate Day?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My husband has been busy picking blackberries and we have 2.5 pounds--just 1 pound to go until we have enough for a batch of Blackberry Lime Jam. I need to buy some small 4 oz. jars because I think this might be a special treat to give for gifts.

Anyone have an opinion on seeding blackberries? The recipe says to seed half of the batch. I still haven't been able to find my old food mill.  

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would not bother to seed the blackberries. 

I have borrowed back my Zo, and plan to make peach jam tomorrow. I do not yet have Pomona's Pectic, and will use the standard liquid. I hope to get some blackberries soon so that I can make blackberry jam. Can you share your recipe, Leslie? Blackberry/Lime sounds wonderful. Jane


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I would not bother to seed the blackberries.
> 
> I have borrowed back my Zo, and plan to make peach jam tomorrow. I do not yet have Pomona's Pectic, and will use the standard liquid. I hope to get some blackberries soon so that I can make blackberry jam. Can you share your recipe, Leslie? Blackberry/Lime sounds wonderful. Jane


This is the link to the recipe, I haven't made it yet, Jane:

http://hitchhikingtoheaven.com/2010/07/blackberry-lime-jam-with-pomonas-pectin.html

Still working on getting a full batch of 3.5 lbs of blackberries to make this...

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

What about picking up a couple of pounds of seedless blackberries at the store and mixing the two?  That way you don't have to go to the work of seeding yours, you don't have to wait for more to ripen or pick, and you'll have enough for a few more jars of gifts.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I just bought the food mill/strainer attachment for my KitchenAid, and am trying to figure out all of the uses that I can find for it. I wonder if it would work with blackberries. (I love the flavor of blackberries, but a, not a fan of the seeds, so I'd probably seed them if I had them. We have 3 farms and half interest in another, and not one farm has come with asparagus, rhubarb, or fruit trees/bushes. What are the odds of that?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> What about picking up a couple of pounds of seedless blackberries at the store and mixing the two? That way you don't have to go to the work of seeding yours, you don't have to wait for more to ripen or pick, and you'll have enough for a few more jars of gifts.


Well that's a good idea! Thanks, Chris, I might just do that.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I just bought the food mill/strainer attachment for my KitchenAid, and am trying to figure out all of the uses that I can find for it. I wonder if it would work with blackberries. (I love the flavor of blackberries, but a, not a fan of the seeds, so I'd probably seed them if I had them. We have 3 farms and half interest in another, and not one farm has come with asparagus, rhubarb, or fruit trees/bushes. What are the odds of that?


And I have blackberries and rhubarb in my backyard. No asparagus, though.

What does the food mill/strainer for the KA look like? Or can you give me a link on Amazon?

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> What about picking up a couple of pounds of seedless blackberries at the store and mixing the two? That way you don't have to go to the work of seeding yours, you don't have to wait for more to ripen or pick, and you'll have enough for a few more jars of gifts.


Well, it was a good idea and saw that 6 oz. of blackberries cost $2.50. I'd spend $10 to get a pound! I think I'll wait for the ones in my yard.

I did buy a "Foley's Famous Food Mill" at the hardware store so I can seed half the batch, as the recipe suggests.

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My experiment with making two kinds of jam in the Zo bread baker on the jam cycle is not convincing me that this could become a regular habit. The first batch of jam was Peach Jam from  The recipe produced 7 half pints. One of the jars fell apart in the water bath, so it was lost. The jam is fairly loose, not runny, but "soft." I don't know if it will set up more if I put it in the refrigerator.

For the second batch I used the strawberry jam recipe from the Zo manual. It made all of 2 1/2 half pints. A half of a half pint is not much. I didn't even bother to put it in the water bath. It will be gone by tomorrow. The consistency is much better than the peach jam. I think the peach jam volume was too much for the Zo jam cycle.

All in all, I don't think I will make jam this way again. Sure I saved some money, but we really don't eat much jam, and I always forget to give it as Christmas gifts. I do suppose I will make some salsa again this year, but I will not use the Zo.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am sorry your bread machine jam wasn't a success, Jane. I think the recipe in the book is designed for a tiny amount that is meant to be consumed immediately, probably with the fresh bread you also baked in the machine.   As for larger amounts, good to know that five cups is probably the max--which is the largest amount I have made so far. But now that I know, I won't try to go for more.

I think the FreshTech probably tops out at 4 to 5 cups, too.

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie, I know that you bought a Foley food mill yesterday, but thought I'd show you the food strainer that I bought. I also got the large food tray that's available for this. I have had the KA food grinder attachment for years, and this attachment works with it.



KitchenAid FVSP Fruit and Vegetable Strainer Parts for Food Grinder

Cindy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for that picture, Cindy. I don't have the food grinder attachment either so I think I'll make do with my new food mill.

It is blackberry jam day! I may need to go pick a few more berries but I am finally at the requisite 3.5 lbs. Jelly jars are washing in the dishwasher, limes ready to zest...

I'll report back!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I had to go pick the last 11 oz. of blackberries. It only took about 5 minutes but I thought the mosquitoes that were the size of hummingbirds were going to pick me up and carry me away. Jeez! I came back to the house and was absolutely miserable for about 30 minutes. Here's a hint I learned from my son--put hand sanitizer on mosquito bites. It makes them go away although it doesn't work instantly. But it does work and takes the itch away.

I put half the berries through the food mill and mashed the rest. I ended up with 5.5 cups of berry mix so I upped the recipe accordingly. Let's hope it is not too much for the bread machine. It's cooking right now and should be done in about an hour. The color is beautiful!

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am looking forward to the results. I will be right over.  Jane


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I am looking forward to the results. I will be right over. Jane


Jane, hop on a plane and come and get it. It will be worth it! I made 15 (4 oz) jars. One didn't seal so we have 14 on the shelf and 1 to enjoy right now in the refrigerator. They look beautiful and this stuff is DELICIOUS! Like you, Jane, I am not a big jam eater but this stuff might start making me eat jam. Yum, yum, yum!

Instead of writing ordinary labels, like "Blackberry Lime," my husband challenged me to be creative so we have: Not Too Seedy Black Razz, From My Yard Razz, Wicked Good Razz, BFM Black Razz, Gotta Love it Razz, and more...LOL

For anyone reading the recipe, I followed it pretty closely but I did add about 3/4 tsp. of unsalted butter to get rid of the foam. I also think it helps with the overall taste.

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Jane, hop on a plane and come and get it. It will be worth it! I made 15 (4 oz) jars. One didn't seal so we have 14 on the shelf and 1 to enjoy right now in the refrigerator. They look beautiful and this stuff is DELICIOUS! Like you, Jane, I am not a big jam eater but this stuff might start making me eat jam. Yum, yum, yum!
> 
> Instead of writing ordinary labels, like "Blackberry Lime," my husband challenged me to be creative so we have: Not Too Seedy Black Razz, From My Yard Razz, Wicked Good Razz, BFM Black Razz, Gotta Love it Razz, and more...LOL
> 
> ...


Your jam sounds delicious, Leslie! 15 (4 oz.) jars isn't bad at all. I love the names that you came up with!

Cindy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So we are back from our trip downeast. About 10 minutes from the house was a little blueberry stand. We bought one quart last Saturday and I made a pie. Then, this week (Friday) I bought two quarts and brought them home to make jam. Two quarts (3 lbs) came out to 5 cups mashed. I made Blueberry-Lemon-Basil jam and cooked it in the bread machine--total canned was six 1/2 pt (8 oz) jars and two 4 oz jars. Once again, this stuff is delicious!

For anyone who is interested, here's the amount that I used:

12 basil leaves, chopped and tied in a cheesecloth bag

5 cups blueberries, mashed (2 qts, or 3 lbs)
Zest of one lemon (it was a big lemon, you might need two)
1/3 cup lemon juice
2 1/2 tsp. calcium water
1/2 tsp. unsalted butter

Mix these ingredients in your bread maker (or jam pot).

Mix together:
1 cup sugar
2 1/2 tsp. Pomona Pectin

Stir into the blueberry mixture in your pan. Add the basil in cheesecloth bag. Press "jam" on the bread machine or cook however you normally cook jam.

When it is finished. make sure to squeeze the cheesecloth bag really well to get all of the basil essence out. Spoon into sterilized jars, cover, put in boiling water bath for 10 minutes then let sit 5 minutes before removing from the canner.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I really want to make your blueberry jam, *Leslie*. I have not yet purchased the Pomona's Pectin. I have been lake living for a week, not giving a thought to domestic chores. Maybe I will get to the health food store this week to buy some. Love the idea of using basil in the jam. I certainly have an abundance of it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I really want to make your blueberry jam, *Leslie*. I have not yet purchased the Pomona's Pectin. I have been lake living for a week, not giving a thought to domestic chores. Maybe I will get to the health food store this week to buy some. Love the idea of using basil in the jam. I certainly have an abundance of it!


The basil is very subtle but it adds a nice flavor. This jam is not terribly sweet but it still tastes good on toast. I used to have a recipe for raspberry chicken that was made with raspberry jam--I bet I could use this blueberry jam as a substitute. Trouble is, I can't seem to find the recipe...sigh. Anyone?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The basil is very subtle but it adds a nice flavor. This jam is not terribly sweet but it still tastes good on toast. I used to have a recipe for raspberry chicken that was made with raspberry jam--I bet I could use this blueberry jam as a substitute. Trouble is, I can't seem to find the recipe...sigh. Anyone?


Leslie, I Googled "raspberry chicken," and quite a few recipes showed up. If you find the one you're looking for, I'd love to have it.

Cindy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Leslie, I Googled "raspberry chicken," and quite a few recipes showed up. If you find the one you're looking for, I'd love to have it.
> 
> Cindy


I think this might be the recipe, or very close to it. I used to subscribe to Cooking Light so it would make sense that I found it there.

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/raspberry-balsamic-glazed-chicken-10000000223463/

L


----------



## tpferg (Dec 3, 2013)

I’m so excited to see a thread on the electric jam maker! I tried mine for the first time this weekend and love it.

I know it’s important to follow the directions specific to the machine and would love to share some variations people use as the recipes are somewhat limited.

I don’t mind the small batches, prefer it actually. The 4 half pint recipe I tried ended up yielding me 6 half pints and it only needs a 10 minute water bath so I didn’t even pull out my canner, just covered them with boiling water in a dutch oven.

Can’t wait to hear your stories about the Ball electric jam and jelly maker!!


----------

